# Anna in concert with Kaufmann



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

OK, boys and girls, now you have something that will please both genders.

Gorgeous Anna Netrebko will be in concert this summer in Germany and Austria with - I'm told, handsome - Kaufmann.

Unfortunately that annoying guy who took her out of the market - her husband - will be there too.

http://www.deag.de/classics.html?user_events_pi1%5Buid%5D=460&cHash=eda2f700e4


----------



## Aramis (Mar 1, 2009)

Almaviva said:


> Unfortunately that annoying guy who took her out of the market - her husband - will be there too.


Does he look like a bitch?


----------



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

Aramis said:


> Does he look like a bitch?


He looks like the devil incarnate. :devil:


----------



## mamascarlatti (Sep 23, 2009)

The *hot* devil incarnate.


----------



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

I'll use my favorite fire extinguisher.


----------

